# Liberty boat ramp



## kparker (Feb 15, 2011)

I've never launched at the trinity river boat ramp in liberty. How bad is it? I have a 2wd 3/4 ton truck. Is it silted in enough that I will get stuck?


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

have wrecker money just in case


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

2wd 3/4 nope. I would not try it.


----------



## kparker (Feb 15, 2011)

well...that sucks. Any ramps near there?


----------



## rkerhs409 (Aug 15, 2006)

There is a ramp at the cut but I think the water is too low to get out into the river.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I don't think you can get to the river from there even when the waters up anymore.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I haven't looked at the ramp since the river came down, but I wouldn't risk it.
At the most, look at it real good and be prepared to say NO and go somewhere else. 
Maybe under I-10.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

RAMROD1 said:


> I don't think you can get to the river from there even when the waters up anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Taking about the cut ramp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah you need 4wd for the hwy 90 ramp right now.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Just took the DuckDog for a walk and the river has came up some, it also looks like someone got stuck on the other side of the bridge closer to the tree line and had to be pulled out by a tractor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

I hear the bridge is really mess up after the resent rise and fall. 
Any pictures?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivercat1860 (Dec 10, 2014)

Here are a few pics. It pretty much made a trench about 30yrds from the river, the trench is probably 10' - 12 ft high. Pictures dont do it justice. We are done launching in Liberty until something is done.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, that's no good...no good at all.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

Wow! I can see what your talking about a lot better in these pictures and I agree, not good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

